# Do your doggies know where you keep their treats..



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I keep all of Maggie's goodies (chewy sticks and delicious biscuits and wafers) in the pantry. Well durned if that little booger is now busting open the pantry door (all 3 lbs of her) lol and is scratching everything in site to get to the goodies (which are up on a shelf). She will look at me with this cheesy grin and then back to the boxes....me and to the boxes. Aww...who can resist them! hehehe


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki has treats in 3 places. Small bites are in a dish by the door; these are for when we go outside. Regular sized treats are in a canister in the kitchen... used as needed







and a box of treats, rawhide and food are in the pantry. He knows where all of them are and if you move toward any of them he comes running! (I wish he would do that when I call his name







)

My husband eats turkey jerky after a workout and always gives Tiki a small piece (this is realy his favorite treat). The bag is kept on top of the fridge and the minute my husband returns from the club Tiki runs to the fridge and trys to climb up .... it is very funny. 

Tiki also prefers to drink water from a fresh, cold water bottle. If he sees anyone get one he will "huff" until he gets some









Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When I give Lexi treats they are usually from the treat bag I use when training (it attaches to your waistband). A lot of times I leave it on the end table. Well I have caught Lexi climbing from the couch onto the end table a number of times trying to get to the treat bag. When I ask her what she is doing she just looks at me like who me







. 

One of Lexi's favorite treat is string cheese. She knows where it is in the frig. She can be in the other room and some how know that you got string cheese out of the frig. She will come barrelling into the kitchen to get some. If you don't give her any she will keep barking and whining until you do.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I keep Tuffy's treats on a shelf in his room and in a cupboard in there as well. He not only knows where they are, but he knows what the bag opening sounds like







It's funny, I've learned most of the places that I can't just leave a little cup of treats unattended because Tuffy is pretty crafty about getting them. h34r:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny knows that yummy carrot treats are in the fridge and the biscuits are in the pantry. When she wants carrots, she scratches on the fridge, when she wants a cookie she goes to the pantry! SMART DOG! Now if she could only figure out the potty training thing....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson and Maggie cant get to them because we keep them on top of the fridge, but they know where they are, they only get one treat, ok sometimes more, per day, when I leave for work, I give them each one, and if I happen to forget, they will remind me with that "hey you forgot my treat" look before I leave or even sometimes bark at me


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That's funny, Joe. I'll bet you don't "forget" often.....

Pico has a way of faking us out to get an extra treat. There are specific criteria (usually) for him getting treats. One is when he tells us he has to go poop. He has a special look he gives us then...the body language is just different, somehow.

So now, he just thinks he has to give that same look to get a treat. If he has already pooped for the day, I know better, but sometimes he cons us into taking him out several times to no avail. Then he runs back in, stops and gives us that expectant look and then turns around and races to his kitchen bed and waits excitedly. And yes, sometimes I am just so entertained by his antics that I give him just a bite of a piece of Pup corn.

Well, that's why it's called Spoiled Maltese, isn't it?


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

my elmo knows exactly where the treats are.my husband usually gives them to him,all he has to do is whistle and elmo is there at the pantry door,he sits,then given his treat,it has become routine.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley knows his are in a can on a shelf in the kitchen. He usually gets one for pooping...I don't know why we still do that..because he is trained for the most part-but we do..







. Sometimes he snookers both of us out of a treat...usually b/c hubby does not pick up the poo as quick as I do, so if I come through and it is still there, Brink will show it to me..and I give him a treat. When hubby sees him eat it, he will then tell me that he already gave him one.







Then I say...(usually not so "nicely")...."If you saw him do it...why can't YOU pick up the poo?!" To which I usually get a smile to go along with..."He's your dog...







"


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We have two types of treats: Non-refrigerated dog treats such as munchies, pigs ears, or greenies; and refrigerated human treats (tiny salami or pepperoni slices; tiny cheese cubes. 

I keep all the dog supplies and treats in a huge buffet, with treats in the top cabinet. They come running if I walk towards it...but, since I also keep their medicines and grooming supplies there, are cautious first to make sure I'm pulling out treats, not tools









They get the human treats after grooming. Those are the very special "being good" treats. They run to the fridge as soon I put them down and say "you're done". Funny how fast they learn these things--Shrek already knows to expect his good boy grooming treat


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey knows were her treats are. She knows that when she does her business on the Wizdog all the way she gets one. She knows if she walks off the wizdog before she is done pooping then no treat for her.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

My 3 all know where the treat canister is. These are a once a day thing, for special behavior like stopping barking when I say quiet. They know the toothpaste and brushes are in the last cupboard drawer. If they hear the drawer open, they are there like a shot. They know where the greenies are kept, and where the fresh veggie or fruit of the day snack is. They are too smart!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Both my dogs know exactly where the treats are. They also have a keen sense of when the other one is getting a treat and they run for their share also. We keep the treats in an enamel tin with lid that reads "Treats" and I always jiggle the tin lid extra loudly because of Cricket losing her hearing.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

LOL Yep! when we have company and for that brief MILLISECOND that all attention is NOT on the buttercup...she will go sit in front of the sideboard or the living room console and just stare at the top of it. what she wants, is for someone to say "what's she doing?" and walk over there...see the treat stash and say "oh isTHIS what she wants? buttercup, do you want a cookie?" 

never fails. 

she knows that if she acts especially needy during (human) dinner time, and mom gets up to go in the kitchen, there is a verrrrrrrrryyyyy good chance that a greenie will emerge to keep her (the buttercup, not mom) occupied for the rest of the meal...

and heck hath no fury as a small white dog who hears the word c-h-e-e-s-e spoken IN the kitchen and does not produce said food to said small white dog's dish.....

ann marie and the "that's it. i'm growing opposable thumbs to get my OWN darn treats..." buttercup


----------

